

Ask HN: Which toys best teach kids scientific discovery and critical thinking? - MichaelApproved

I&#x27;m head of a Los Angeles atheist organization. We&#x27;re launching a weekly Toy Loan Center in partnership with Los Angeles County.<p>The County Toy Loan program is like a lending library for toys. Families are invited to borrow toys for free and return them a week later. Children are also rewarded with toys to keep when they return the toys on time and adhere to the program&#x27;s code of honor. In addition to the toys the County provides the center, we will be adding donated toys that help foster scientific and creative thinking.<p>I&#x27;m stocking up on toys to donate now. Which ones best teach children about scientific discovery and critical thinking?<p>Keep in mind, these toys have to be durable and reusable. A lot of the scientific toys are one-time use, like growing crystals or chemistry sets or are very fragile. That won&#x27;t work since we&#x27;d like to children take turns borrowing the toys.<p>Ideas to different kinds of toys and even direct links to Amazon and other online stores would be appreciated. Also, toy companies that specialize in these types of toys would be good to know. I&#x27;d love to directly support specialty toy companies.<p>Thanks!
======
Fuzzwah
Just recently I spent a good hour or so toying around with Snap Circuits with
the 7 year old son of one of my good friends.

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000683A4](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000683A4)

He's got a lot of experience with lego so following the instructions on how to
build the circuits was fairly simple for him. The cool thing I noticed was
that he'd get the thrill of setting up each project and watching it work
(lights turning on, fans running, etc) and then he'd work out what was going
on and how it actually worked.

Based on what he learned he was then able to create circuits of his own
design.

~~~
MichaelApproved
That's great to hear, I already ordered the Jr. version
[http://www.amazon.com/Elenco-SC-100-Snap-Circuits-
Jr/dp/B000...](http://www.amazon.com/Elenco-SC-100-Snap-Circuits-
Jr/dp/B00008BFZH)

I also just discovered ThinkFun toy company. I'm picked a few things from
there [http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_toys-and-
games?_encoding=U...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_toys-and-
games?_encoding=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Think%20Fun&node=165793011)

------
ScottWhigham
Snap Circuits and Lego both are excellent. Here are a few on my 9yo son's
wishlist (from Dad):

[http://www.amazon.com/Makedo-FreePlay-Kit-For-
One/dp/B007UN4...](http://www.amazon.com/Makedo-FreePlay-Kit-For-
One/dp/B007UN44KW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2E6E7OM20W68O&coliid=I3CGV24QR5FRXD)

[http://www.amazon.com/How-To-Balloon-Animal-
Kit/dp/B000ELV4E...](http://www.amazon.com/How-To-Balloon-Animal-
Kit/dp/B000ELV4E6/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2E6E7OM20W68O&coliid=I1Y6NSBQ32FOLI)

[http://www.amazon.com/Art2-D2s-Guide-Folding-Doodling-
Activi...](http://www.amazon.com/Art2-D2s-Guide-Folding-Doodling-
Activity/dp/1419705342/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2E6E7OM20W68O&coliid=I23DF8LOGZXQ46)

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GC0IO8/ref=oh_details_o...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GC0IO8/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i06?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
(and related kits)

HTH

------
FedRegister
Can't get more low-tech and high impact than Legos. Not specific models, the
big buckets of random pieces.

~~~
auganov
I second that. Or wooden blocks like [http://www.bizchair.com/0259jc-
jon.html?utm_source=amazon.co...](http://www.bizchair.com/0259jc-
jon.html?utm_source=amazon.com&utm_medium=Comparison&utm_campaign=Amazon)
These were the only thing I liked about pre-school.

I think you should balance between open-ended toys and more focused ones.
These circuit toys some other people posted - I always hated stuff like that.
I still do when I look at it. Just feels so limited.

